# Does camry hybrid 2012 qualify for Uber Comfort?



## crackedrider (Jun 10, 2021)

does it?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

crackedrider said:


> Hard to find this answer on the internets. Do you know if Prius qualify for Uber Comfort?
> 
> And does it really matter?


The # 1 requisite is extra legroom. Literally. Plus, Comfort is the biggest scam Uber runs. Simple math proves that. THEY make more money, you, not so much.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I don’t think so but who knows, you’ll have to find it in Uber.com and it won’t be easy to find. In the Bay Area the Prius is not eligible. I think it has to have a minimum amount of leg room and the Prius is too small


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> The # 1 requisite is extra legroom. Literally. Plus, Comfort is the biggest scam Uber runs. Simple math proves that. THEY make more money, you, not so much.


Actually there’s 3 requirements, newer car, higher rated driver, then extra legroom


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

crackedrider said:


> Hard to find this answer on the internets. Do you know if Prius qualify for Uber Comfort?
> 
> And does it really matter?


Depends on the market, here new ones are allowed on it, but older ones nope, but it also depends who approves your vehicle on the app.
My corolla is eligible,


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Classified said:


> Depends on the market, here new ones are allowed on it, but older ones nope, but it also depends who approves your vehicle on the app.
> My corolla is eligible,


Keep trying to talk yourself into it. Uber appreciates it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Seems like the average cars are 2018 and newer, nicer cars are 2015 and newer from the looks of the list I found on Uber.com but not one Jaguar is qualified for Black, guess they aren’t that nice of cars 😂😂🤣🤣


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

The word comfortable can never be used to describe a Prius or any other type of clown car


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

No, Prius legroom sucks. The mimimum for Uber Comfort is Camry and Accord.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

crackedrider said:


> Hard to find this answer on the internets. Do you know if Prius qualify for Uber Comfort?
> 
> And does it really matter?


It could qualify for Comfort if the pax were only dwarfs or midgets in an alternate universe.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

crackedrider said:


> Hard to find this answer on the internets. Do you know if Prius qualify for Uber Comfort?
> 
> And does it really matter?



*Acura* – MDX, RDX, RLX, TLX, ZDX
*Audi* – A6, A7, A8, Q5, Q7, S6, S7, S8, SQ5, SQ7
*Bentley* – Flying Spur
*BMW* – 5-series, 7-series, ActiveHybrid 5, ActiveHybrid 7, Alpina B7, M5, X1, X2, X3, X4, X5, X6
*Buick* – Enclave, LaCrosse, Regal
*Cadillac* – CT6, CTS, DTS, Escalade, Escalade ESV, Escalade EXT, SRX, STS, XTS, XT5, XT6
*Chevrolet* – Tahoe, Suburban, Equinox, Impala, Trailblazer, Traverse
*Chrysler* – 300, Aspen, Town and Country, Pacifica
*Dodge* – Durango
*Ford* – Expedition, Edge, Excursion, Explorer, Flex, F-150, Escape
*Genesis* – G70, G80, G90
*GMC* – Yukon, Yukon Denali, Yukon XL, Yukon XL Denali, Suburban, Acadia, Acadia Denali, Envoy, Terrain
*Honda* – Pilot, Accord, CR-V, Odyssey
*Hyundai* – Equus, Genesis, Santa Fe, Santa Fe Sport, Veracruz, Tucson
*Infiniti* – JX, Q60, Q70, QX50, QX56, QX60, QX70, QX80
*Jaguar* – XF, XJ, XJR
*Jeep* – Cherokee, Commander, Compass, Grand Cherokee, Wrangler
*Kia* – Sorento, Borrego, Soul
*Land Rover* – Discovery, LR3, LR4, Range Rover, Range Rover Sport, Range Rover Velar, Range Rover Vogue
*Lexus* – ES, GS, GX, LS, LX, NX, RX
*Lincoln* – Aviator, Continental, MKC, MKS, MKT, MKX, MKZ, Nautilus, Navigator, Town Car
*Mazda* – CX-7, CX-9, MAZDA5
*Mercedes-Benz* – E-Class, G-Class, GL-Class, GLA-Class, GLC-Class, GLE-Class, GLK-Class, GLS-Class, ML-Class, R-Class, M-Class, S-Class, Metris
*Mitsubishi* – Montero, Outlander, Outlander Sport
*Nissan* – Armada, Murano, Pathfinder
*Porche* – Cayenne
*Subaru* – Ascent, Legacy, Outback, Forrester
*Tesla* – Model S, Model X, Model 3
*Toyota* – 4Runner, Camry, Highlander, Land Cruiser, Sequoia, RAV4, Sienna
*Volkswagen* – Atlas, Tiguan, Touareg
*Volvo* – S90, XC40, XC60, XC90


----------



## rukey (Apr 22, 2019)

Imagine paying extra for Uber Comfort and a Prius rocks up.. are you serious?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rukey said:


> Imagine paying extra for Uber Comfort and a Prius rocks up.. are you serious?


Refund!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yes, if your prius is precious it qualifies as select AND comfort. and if it is black, it qualifies for BLACK too. 

Think also qualifies as XL. Because it is precious. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

crackedrider said:


> does it?


*NO. 

Check with your Greenlight hub. Your Camry is too old. Comfort requires larger and newer vehicle.

   *


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

rukey said:


> Imagine paying extra for Uber Comfort and a Prius rocks up.. are you serious?


Imagine rockin' a $50,000+ car and picking up glorified X riders.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *NO.
> 
> Check with your Greenlight hub. Your Camry is too old. Comfort requires larger and newer vehicle.
> 
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


WHAT HE SAID.


----------

